# This just struck me as funny



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I was doing some research for someone, relating to heat cycles, and came across this statement on one of the websites I visited. I bolded the funny part. 



> Canine males are always fertile from the onset of their sexual adolescence, usually after six months of age. Larger-breed males may take a few months longer to become sexually mature. *Males are usually promiscuous and are willing to mate with any available female.*



Males are _usually_ promiscuous? :lol:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Apparently my Dobe male Odin wasn't. The one time I tried to breed him with a bitch that he didn't know, it took nearly a week shut in a kennel together before we finally got a few ties. When I brought him home, he ran out to my bitch and threw himself at her feet! You could just see the thought balloon over his head; "Please don't kill me!! They MADE me do it! I swear!!!!"


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I used one of my females in heat for a collection test at a dog show last week that was run by the university. One of the males to be collected was a english mastiff, and he just wasn't too thrilled with my GSD. We had to get his female mastiff partner into the room with him and he finally got excited enough. She must have gave him the "OK" :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

What I have always done when my male is to be bred is bring the female to him. I never take him to the female.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I've always heard that's the way you're supposed to do it, because some females can be very territorial and will not breed if you bring the male to her.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I din't know. 
Bentley likes the little nasty fiesty girls. I think he just prefers his pad. He has it fixed just the way he wants it. He's kind of messy in his kitchen. He has one food bowl and it may just be anywhere. He has his holes dug in just the right spots. I know this as fact because when I go in and fill the holes he just digs them back out. Hey, that's the way he likes them. When the ladies come over, he'll run into the kennel and turns around like to say, welcome girls come on in to my abode. He's just an old dog at heart. Love and get them out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Well I din't know.
> Bentley likes the little nasty fiesty girls. I think he just prefers his pad. He has it fixed just the way he wants it. He's kind of messy in his kitchen. He has one food bowl and it may just be anywhere. He has his holes dug in just the right spots. I know this as fact because when I go in and fill the holes he just digs them back out. Hey, that's the way he likes them. When the ladies come over, he'll run into the kennel and turns around like to say, welcome girls come on in to my abode. He's just an old dog at heart. Love and get them out.


OMG! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: His bachelor pad! A heart-shaped bed with a mirror on the ceiling.......... Barry White piped in .......... adult cable ........

...... and the occasional lady in to clean up the messy kitchen on her way out .........


----------

